# 3D printed dividing plates



## Lo-Fi (Feb 16, 2020)

Came out really well:





Its double sided just like the metal one. I was a bit worried it wouldn't end up round or something silly like that, but it's actually spot on.
Designed in Onshape, sliced in Cura, printed on an Prusa I3 with Duet wifi brains in PLA+


----------



## peter.van.haren (Feb 16, 2020)

Lo-Fi said:


> Came out really well:
> 
> View attachment 313855
> 
> ...


Looks great! 
Was that Prusa PLA? What infill did you use?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kb58 (Feb 16, 2020)

yeah but how accurate and repeatable is it. Will it still be as accurate after a couple years, if and when it shrinks or warps.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 17, 2020)

Agree with above, nothing beats iron/steel


----------



## Lo-Fi (Feb 17, 2020)

Filament from Rigid Ink - haven't found any better yet. 25% infill, I wanted it fairly strong. 

Yep, never going to stand up as well as steel, but... Its about £2.50 in filament and zero time (for me) to print another. I can be happily making chips while the printer beavers away! Most importantly: to cut a steel one (which I'm sure I will do) I need the patterns I've just printed, and therein lies the really clever bit. 
Also handy for the larger primes that won't factor from existing plates. Should I need to index them at any point, I can just print a plate. 

Accuracy is also worth addressing: any error at the plate is reduced by a factor of 40 by the dividing head. Good enough for the girls I go out with


----------

